# FINALLY! a good saturday to get out.



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

:mrgreen:Wow!!! (that the best Green With Envy smiley I found). My son and I both drooled over the scenery! What a perfect day. Lucky you. Beautiful photos.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

First of all, beautiful horses! Glad you had a nice time.
Secondly, that place you are in is so beautiful! I wish I lived there, the only trails we have are the farmers fields across the road. That's in utah? Haha do you know David Archuleta?


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

That is some breath taking pic's-. Where in Utah is that located? Sure would like some details on the place.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This ride was in Bryce Canyon National Park. We take our own horses, But their is a guide there who runs a dude string for those who just want to go for a trail ride for a couple of hours.

There is lots of similar trails through out Southern Utah. Zions National Park, Grand Staircase Escalante National Park, as well as the San Rafael Swell and other areas.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow! I am gobsmacked! I had to show that to my parents. I hope to one day take some horses of my own on a trail like that! Your daughters are soooooo lucky


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, the scenery there is gorgeous! I would love to go on a trail ride there someday. Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a dream that I moved to Utah, now I think I should really do it! 
Beautiful!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

That looks amazing


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

WOW. That scenary is so beautiful, wow!   Looks like such a nice ride, lucky you. I love that! 
Adorable horses, too.


----------

